# Lier l'ouverture de 2 applications ?



## Jeremy_ (28 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aurais aimé savoir si il était possible, et comment, de lier l'ouverture de 2 applications, par exemple, au hasard, si je lance iTunes, lancer automatiquement adium, sans avoir a lancer itunes, et adium ?

Merci à tous de vos réponses !


----------



## surfman06 (28 Février 2010)

Je ne suis pas un expert, mais je pense qu'il te faudra passer par un script, donc 
Finder => Applications => Utilitaires => Editeur AppleScript.app

Une fois le script réalisé, tu le mets / le bureau ou dans le dock. 

Perso, je n'en n'utilises pas, mais bon j'espère m'y mettre un jour, déjà je suis en train de lire le livre de G.GETE, SL Efficace, pour me perfectionner.(d'ailleurs il est génial pour le peu que j'ai lu, je viens juste de le recevoir)

Je sais que des livres existent sur le sujet, même des sites internet, une petite recherche Google, peut être.........

Bon courage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2010)

Surfman06 a indiqué la bonne voie.

On peut faire quelque chose d'approchant avec Automator. Il suffit de lancer Automator, de double-cliquer sur "Utilitaires" dans la bibliothèque d'actions, puis double-cliquer "Lancer l'application" dans la liste qui apparaît, autant de fois que l'on veut lier d'applications. On choisit dans le menu déroulant les applications à lancer. Il ne reste plus qu'à enregistrer comme application, à mettre sur le bureau ou dans le dock.


----------



## surfman06 (28 Février 2010)

Merci Cratès, vu l'heure, je me rappelai plus d'automator, c'est grave, allez au lit => Zou


----------



## Jeremy_ (28 Février 2010)

ah c'est vrai que j'vais pas pensé une seconde à automator ...

Meri aussi pour l'idée du script, mais c'est aussi vrai que je ne maitrise pas DU TOUT, et donc ca s'annonce compliqué pour moi, même s'il n'est jamais trop tard pour apprendre !

En tout cas merci de vos réponses !

Je teste de faire un truc avec automator et je vous tiens au courant.


Tu devrais aussi tester la lecture de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" que j'ai fait figurer en tête de forum, ça m'éviterait du boulot ! 

On déménage.


----------

